# National Day and Eid al Adha



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought it would be useful to let those of you who haven't been here too long have an idea of what is happening in the next couple of weeks and why. 


*National Day 2nd December.* This is a statutory holiday and is a celebration of the forming of the UAE. This year is the 37th anniversary (apart from for RAK, which didn't join until 1972). You should already have noticed an increase in flaga and the decorative lights on the streets.

*Eid al Adha - I have seen an announcement that it will start on 8th December*. Subject to final confirmation, so could be from 7th. This is a three day religious holiday - the Festival of Sacrifice (so a lot of sheep won't be celebrating). This festival falls on the 10th day of the lunar month of Zul-Hijja (already announced by KSA, so we know exactly when) and is the concluding act of pilgrimage to Mecca. Many Muslims will be making their Hajj pilgrimage at this time.

As this is a religious holiday, it will be dry from 6.00pm the night before for 24 hours.


*Al-Hijra (Islamic New Year) 29th December*. Another statutory holiday.



-


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Good stuff,

But i heard that the national holiday is on the 2nd and carries on to the 3rd? Is it a one day holiday for everyone or do Govt. agencies/everyone get 2 days?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Private sector is one day, government sector most likely two days. There is a single day statutory holiday on 2nd December.


-


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Just announced...government sector employees get 10-days holidays starting from Tues 02/12 - Thurs 11/12 

Gulfnews: 10-day holiday announced for government sector


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Good stuff 

Just wish there were more holidays per month 

-Joey


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Just announced...government sector employees get 10-days holidays starting from Tues 02/12 - Thurs 11/12
> 
> Gulfnews: 10-day holiday announced for government sector


I think I need to go and work for the Government!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info Elphaba and others.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Any update on private sector employee holidays?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> Any update on private sector employee holidays?


It's just one day for us unlucky lots! My boss has told us that we can choose to work tomorrow and then have an extra day off later! I guess if he puts it that way, then I might be persuaded!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> My boss has told us that we can choose to work tomorrow and then have an extra day off later! I guess if he puts it that way, then I might be persuaded!


Do that.. work tomorrow and take off on Thursday  extend your weekend


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay guys, just got the official release for the Holidays forem the Central Bank of the UAE. National Day is now the 2nd AND 3rd of Dec and the Waqf al Arafa and Eid holidays are the 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th. This means all banks will be close for those days and that means I am off, YAY!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay guys, just got the official release for the Holidays forem the Central Bank of the UAE. National Day is now the 2nd AND 3rd of Dec and the Waqf al Arafa and Eid holidays are the 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th. This means all banks will be close for those days and that means I am off, YAY!!


These are the days banks close and do not apply to everyone. National day is, for the majority of people a one day holiday and Eid will be three days.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Do that.. work tomorrow and take off on Thursday  extend your weekend


That's a thought but I've got a feeling he meant come in tomorrow and then, stay home on New Year's Eve! He did allow us to do what you suggested for Eid, which was great, except for the bit when I had to walk home cause there was no taxis anywhere!!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh I must have missed out that I was referring to the banks. 

“Okay guys, just got the official release for the Holidays from the *Central Bank of the UAE*. National Day is now the 2nd AND 3rd of Dec and the Waqf al Arafa and Eid holidays are the 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th. *This means all banks will be closed for those days *and that means I am off, YAY!! “


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Oh I must have missed out that I was referring to the banks.
> 
> “Okay guys, just got the official release for the Holidays from the *Central Bank of the UAE*. National Day is now the 2nd AND 3rd of Dec and the Waqf al Arafa and Eid holidays are the 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th. *This means all banks will be closed for those days *and that means I am off, YAY!! “


Moneypenny


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Eid holiday confirmed. The Eid itself lbe 8th so the holidays are Sunday 7th, Monday 8th and Tuesday 9th December. 

Most people should get these days off, so enjoy your five day weekend!


-


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Folks,

Just got in from Festival City and the mall was just insanely busy with people! Cool thing is, there was a young group of Emirati musicians that were walking around the mall celebrating and I took a video to share with everyone  

Bare with me here folks - the video came via my blackberry.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=a1okmo&s=4​
-Joey


----------



## sammiek. (Dec 3, 2008)

Eid-ul-adha mubarak to everyone!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey 

I went camping in the desert with some friends (Emiratis, Palestinians, Jordians, Iraqi & Kuwaitis) and it was quite interesting; 

1. I had no idea how cold the desert can be (it was freezing)
2. I feel at peace, no one and nothing around us
3. I realized how much I was addicted to my Blackberry  hahaha

Here are some pics  hope everyone had a happy eid al adah.



































-Joey


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like you had loads of fun!


----------



## salemmm8 (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks mate for info


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

*Al Hijira - 29th December*



Elphaba said:


> *Al-Hijra (Islamic New Year) 29th December*. Another statutory holiday.
> 
> 
> -


Is this another holiday that begins from sunset the day before? I'm trying to understand why I have it as the 28th from some sources, 29th from others.

These are the days coming up that I am expecting to be holidays in the UAE - I'd very much appreciate it if somebody could correct me if they are wrong (what is a reliable source? - I am using Outlook!):-

Monday 29 Dec (Outlook says 28th)
Thursday 1 Jan
Tuesday 6 Jan


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

maryos said:


> Is this another holiday that begins from sunset the day before? I'm trying to understand why I have it as the 28th from some sources, 29th from others.
> 
> These are the days coming up that I am expecting to be holidays in the UAE - I'd very much appreciate it if somebody could correct me if they are wrong (what is a reliable source? - I am using Outlook!):-
> 
> ...



My source is the UAE Government. 

Islamic New Year is 29th December this year and is a public holiday, as is 1st January 2009.

January 6th is not a public holiday.


-


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> My source is the UAE Government.
> 
> Islamic New Year is 29th December this year and is a public holiday, as is 1st January 2009.
> 
> ...


Seems like your source isn't very reliable. 
Just been announced that holiday dates are 28th Dec and 1st Jan


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yes 28th and 1st...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Seems like your source isn't very reliable.
> Just been announced that holiday dates are 28th Dec and 1st Jan



It was taken from the AME Info website based on information provided by the UAE Government earlier this year. Anyone who has been here some time will know that just about any date is subject to change 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

NATS said:


> Dear Elphaba
> 
> Is the Islamic New Year confirmed for 29 Dec.? Hubby's co. told him 28 dec is a holiday and back to work on monday - so confused!


I'm back to work on Monday 29th - straight off the plane and into the office.

If I was him I would just tip, if they're not working go back home and get back into bed


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Today, 28th is off... back to work 29th...


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yep. Hubby has today off, will be back tomorrow. (Use the term 'day off' lightly; still has the bloody blackberry going off every two minutes. Literally.)


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

ah, used to have a blackberry, refused here..... cant be doing with it when the sun is out etc...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Yep. Hubby has today off, will be back tomorrow. (Use the term 'day off' lightly; still has the bloody blackberry going off every two minutes. Literally.)


When I'm at home SIM goes in normal phone - if it's important I know they will ring, otherwise you become a slave to the little bleeder


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i put work phone out on balcony and collect it in the morning hahah


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> When I'm at home SIM goes in normal phone - if it's important I know they will ring, otherwise you become a slave to the little bleeder


But they ARE ringing. He doesn't bother with the emails. He gets, on average, 200 a day. That would take forever. Wouldn't you know it, though? After i wrote this morning, all phone calls stopped.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

he probably took my advise and lobbed it onto the balcony! haha


----------

